# Cage size



## MissMouse (Sep 10, 2012)

I've looked at a few mouse cage calculators, but they all seem to be very different, so I thought I'd ask for personal opinions or recommendations. I'm getting a new cage that measures 25" x 12.5" that will be home to my trio as well as possibly a new doe or two depending on the answers I get. The cage calculator answers vary from two mice to nine, both of which seem too extreme to me. How many mice would you personally keep in an area of that size?


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

I think 5 does would be fine, but if they are breeding then just the trio.


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

I keep 8 does in a space a bit bigger than than. I think 4-6 does would be fine or the trio.


----------

